# Betting-RSS Betting News Portal and Pick Service



## sp33dy (Apr 16, 2011)

Betting-RSS is a new concept that you will find on the internet betting community. We concentrate our work on some championships where our experts will bring you reviews of nearly every game being played of course within many hours to kick off. 
Here are the categories you will find on our website:
- *Football News* -> it’s kind of the same thing as for tennis, but we will concentrate mainly on championships where information is hard to find. We don’t want to start with championships like England, Spain, Germany, France, Italy, we will cover championships like: Romania, Turkey, Greece, Ukraine, Czech Republic, and Poland. Of course other championships will follow, but for starters we will focus on those and depending on the time we have left we will cover others. Also, if things work out as we expect them to, we will increase the number of the members of the team and cover other countries.
- *Tennis News* ->We have a big database of websites from almost all the countries in the world, player blogs and twitter/facebook pages. What we will do is going through them and translate the news we find important for betting purposes and post them all here. So you don’t have to search for it all over the web/forums and other related webpages.
- *Motorsport* -> Formula 1 is a sport of interest for us and as you may have seen, last year, we had the best yield from all sports on Formula 1 (49%). Also, we are taking into consideration adding Moto GP here because a member of the team is following closely that championship and he is also a Motorbike fan in real life.
- *Blog* – Here you will find our opinion on some articles, what we do in real life, what we bet, dropping odds and other interesting stuff;
- *Trading* – Covering Betfair Trading Techniques for sports like tennis, football. We will have easy to follow guides, software reviews and bets recommendations.

*All of this work will not be done for free of course but we will charge the amount of a Happy Meal at McDonalds for it: Euros/month/user. *I think this is one of the lowest charge rates you will find on the web for this kind of stuff and be sure that it will mean a lot of work from our part but hopefully it will pay off. 
*
Payment Picks* – There will still be a small picks section, but the access will be limited to 15 members (old members will have priority here). The picks will be from Formula 1, Moto GP and Romanian football. I decided to do this after I talked with some old members. You have seen that Formula 1 brought the highest profits last year and it is also the sport that generated constant profit every race . the package will also include Moto GP picks (given by our new member – Dbl) and Romanian football picks given by me. Don’t forget we will also give news from Romanian championship. The picks will be given to the 15 members mentioned above. Why so few? Because you know these sports have high volatility with odds and when 40-50 people place the bets on an outcome the bets get removed or get their odds slashed by many ticks. It is known that the punter has a bigger edge as it is not a sport of interest and mistakes made by bookies with odds or spreads are commonly seen. The package will cost the same 50 Euro/Month and as said before it will contain: 
•	Picks from Romanian championships (A or B series and cup matches, also European cups and National team matches)
•	Picks from Formula 1 every two weekends*
•	Picks from Moto GP every two weekends*
•	Picks from Tennis
•	Any other important opportunities our experts see.
*this means that picks from these sports will come every weekend because one will be with Moto GP and one with Formula 1

The subscription for the payment picks is still *50 Eur/Month* as before but it is limited to 15 users. If you can't find a payment method on the website it is probably because the number of available places has been reached.

*There will be a contest here at Betting RSS. The prize will be a brand new Ipad 16GB Wifi/3G. *

*Everyone that subscribes to the News Section is eligible for the prize. The draw will take place when the number of 100 subscribers will be reached. *

If you haven't read already what advantages you have if you subscribe to the news section. The fee is only 5 Euro per month. You can choose to recieve news for 1 month or for 2 months selecting the options that suits you best. Until 25th of april all news article can be viewed by everyone, but from then on, the articles will be viewable just for the registered users. If you buy or already bought the subscription, stay calm, the 1st month taken into account starts with 17th of april. So, even if you subscribe now your subscription period will start from then on. 
*Please READ THE CONTEST RULES before applying.*

Subscribe to Betting RSS now and win an IPAD​


----------



## gavind (Oct 27, 2013)

> • Picks from Formula 1 every two weekends*



I'd like to get some updates on this please. Is this rule still the same for this year?


----------

